# Decisions, decisions



## Ayattar (Dec 27, 2014)

I know that most of you did nazi that coming, but I decided to furrify (ugh a terrible word) a reichtangle 

Why?

a) To make it fair because
http://i.imgur.com/XQQUt8S.png
http://i.imgur.com/FwOXQAl.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/3kdMOQm.png
http://i.imgur.com/obacROU.png



Ayattar said:


> I'd love to, but first I'd need to think of  something more mundane, more... humane (furry-ane?). Since, you know, you don't fuck with a god, and for now you'd need to be some kind of Azatoth to make this duel fair.



b) I need an example of a reference sheet


Now, I could use some advices on picking species that correspond well with my traits, behaviour and beliefs or at least with things that you were able to observe on this forum. Most probably I'll end with the Alsatian anyways, but let's hear what you have to say.

Make my choice reich.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Dec 27, 2014)

Personally~ I like your reichtangle sona. Don't really see a need to "furrify" it. But if you had to, a german shepherd is probably the obvious nazi choice if you wanna go the cliche route. If not that~ How about a badger? V: I could see you as one.


----------



## RedSavage (Dec 27, 2014)

An Elephant Nosed Shrew. 
You are very shrew-like to me. Prolly cause I read a lot of Brian Jacques growing up, but the shrew was always very fierce an no fucks given in the series. Morally ambiguous at best.


----------



## VÃ¦r (Dec 27, 2014)

A Frog. ^w^


----------



## DrDingo (Dec 27, 2014)

If you like it, go with it. You don't have to grab an animal and plonk stripes on it!
I think it's funny.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 27, 2014)

I could see him as a Golden Eagle, which was actually used as a symbol of the NSDAP. 
German Shepherds are too cute.


----------



## Laptisen (Dec 27, 2014)

Anything_ Panthera_, I'm thinking.
The name is associated with the well-known German tank, but _Panthera_ are also known for their solitary nature (except for lions, which fall in the this category) and their general badassery. The big cats are also known for taking down great creatures while still, pun not intended, biting off more than they can chew. I suppose that can be related to Nazi Germany fighting on two fronts. A black leopard may be a good species for you.


----------



## Ayattar (Dec 27, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> reichtangle



It's the problem. It's much like running around yelling _"look at me, my sona is a Wolf O'Donnell from Star Fox"_! Or _"I'm... BATMAN"_

Also  it was initially chosen as a part of adapting and taming that nazi  badge that you once gave me. Plus, it's my favourite polandball  character.



RedSavage said:


> An Elephant Nosed Shrew



Cuteness overload â™¥â™¥â™¥


----------



## mcjoel (Dec 27, 2014)

A German shepherd :V


----------



## Riltmos (Dec 27, 2014)

A bird, go with a bird of some type! Like the Golden Eagle Kit suggested, because...birds.


----------



## Laptisen (Dec 27, 2014)

Riltmos said:


> A bird, go with a bird of some type! Like the Golden Eagle Kit suggested, because...birds.


How are we going to be special snowflakes if everyone is a bird?


----------



## Pantheros (Dec 27, 2014)

Yeah, i've seen your reichtangle a bunch of times and i've noticed it has a hard time fitting in.
i helped my friend pick a species and whole personality for his stuf. Even helped him make create a nickname.
I find it very fun helping other people create their stuf and i would be more than happy to help you with your creative process aswell!
I'll just message you.....


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Dec 27, 2014)

Aww, you made some friends huh? They do grow up so fast. 

I kinda always picture you with a sona who is sorta short and stout. Because in my mind it just makes what you say that much funnier. Like this really offensive, conservative (although you're not TOTALLY that way) little guy who is tough as nails. 

A tapir maybe?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 27, 2014)

Butters Shikkon said:


> A tapir maybe?


A Nazi tapir? That is funny on more levels than you realize.


----------



## RedSavage (Dec 27, 2014)

Again. I say elephant nose shrew. Disarmingly cute and fuheriously fierce.


----------



## Ayattar (Dec 27, 2014)

Butters Shikkon said:


> I kinda always picture you with a sona who is sorta short and stout. Because in my mind it just makes what you say that much funnier. Like this really offensive, conservative (although you're not TOTALLY that way) little guy who is tough as nails.



Sounds like Warthog :U

Actually I could totally fall for this "damn dem furries" short and stout, grumpy and grouchy image. But then I'd look like Churchill.



RedSavage said:


> Again. I say elephant nose shrew. Disarmingly cute and fuheriously fierce.



The problem is that I know nothing about them and wikipedia is not helping. But that would portray my position on the FAF perfectly.

Btw. how many infractions do I have untill I get permabanned? :V


----------



## jtrekkie (Dec 27, 2014)

I think a badger fits you. If not you seem more feline than canine. If you went with a bird I'd say you have more of the slyness of a raven than fierceness of an eagle. Or you could be a pig.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Dec 27, 2014)

Badgers are cute, stout, vicious, and don't give a shit V: I think it suits you


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 27, 2014)

I have absolutely no idea what I just read

Make your fursona a nazi GSD


----------



## RedSavage (Dec 27, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> The problem is that I know nothing about them and wikipedia is not helping. But that would portray my position on the FAF perfectly.
> 
> Btw. how many infractions do I have untill I get permabanned? :V



Basically they're super fucking tiny mice. http://a-z-animals.com/animals/elephant-shrew/

Look. at. that. nose. So fucking adorable jesus christ. 
Also they're from Africa so you can dress it up as Rommel for the Afrikan Korps


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Dec 27, 2014)

If you do go with a warthog try to avoid looking too much like this guy from Tailspin.


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 27, 2014)

Make it a wolverine
wolverines are one of the most assholey animals out there, also theyre cute and soft
Fishers are pretty badass too. they eat porcupines as a main food source and have been known to attack children and dogs


----------



## Riltmos (Dec 27, 2014)

Laptisen said:


> How are we going to be special snowflakes if everyone is a bird?



Birds shouldn't be special snowflakes, they are super awesome! Everyone should be a bird.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Dec 27, 2014)

Riltmos said:


> Birds shouldn't be special snowflakes, they are super awesome! Everyone should be a bird.



I like having a sphincter so.... no


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Dec 27, 2014)

Riltmos said:


> Birds shouldn't be special snowflakes, they are super awesome! Everyone should be a bird.



;3 Peacocks are the king race among the birds tho. So start bowing, minion! 



GarthTheWereWolf said:


> I like having a sphincter so.... no



Check your anus privilege, Mammal scum :V


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 27, 2014)

Birds got a cloaca
I dont want to piss-shit out of my asshole but thank you


----------



## shteev (Dec 27, 2014)

I know this is of no help but I just love the big, plump, murderous reichtangle so much that I can't possibly offer a suggestion for anything other than it itself


----------



## Maugryph (Dec 28, 2014)

Regardless of which animal you choose. Just make sure you still have the reichtangle on your shirt or something


----------



## Laptisen (Dec 28, 2014)

Maugryph said:


> Regardless of which animal you choose. Just make sure you still have the reichtangle on your shirt or something


Why not your character wear an Artillery Cap at all times, emblazoned with the Reichtangle?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 28, 2014)

Fursona ideas for Ayattar and Gibby at once!
[video=youtube;CWCWFhV46Sg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWCWFhV46Sg[/video]


----------



## Ayattar (Dec 28, 2014)

Oh you. I don't like birds but that one is adorable.


----------



## VÃ¦r (Dec 28, 2014)

Be a Cassowary. Those guys are huge dicks.


----------



## Ayattar (Jan 2, 2015)

Okay! I decided to go with a potato!


Ref sheet will be done when it will be done.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 2, 2015)

Ayattar said:


> Okay! I decided to go with a potato!
> 
> 
> Ref sheet will be done when it will be done.



...how very polish


----------



## Ayattar (Jan 2, 2015)

Not more like belarussian perhaps?


----------



## TatzelThess (Jan 2, 2015)

http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e238/Chirril/ayattarhoneybadgerCopy_zps3c55c9a6.jpg

I was going to suggest honey badger.  Even did a little concept doodle.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 2, 2015)

TatzelThess said:


> http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e238/Chirril/ayattarhoneybadgerCopy_zps3c55c9a6.jpg
> 
> I was going to suggest honey badger.  Even did a little concept doodle.



Cuteness and evil all in one.


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 2, 2015)

Ayattar said:


> Okay! I decided to go with a potato!
> 
> 
> Ref sheet will be done when it will be done.



I think GlaDOS beat you to it.


----------

